# "Alberto Contador has his Audi wrapped with his personal logo and web site."



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

*"Alberto Contador has his Audi wrapped with his personal logo and web site."*

I have nothing to add.










/ except this: Fingerbang!


----------



## Nallen (May 13, 2007)

Anyone ever heard of another pro cyclist with (1) a personal logo and (2) their personal car painted with their name on it?


----------



## ganginwood (Dec 4, 2006)

a fashion nightmare. neither his kit, bike, or car match. nor can they be paired to match with anything in that equation. how does he sleep at night?


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

Can't wait until he updates the fingerbang logo. Kinda like USPS, how much is it going to cost to change over everything he's got it plastered on.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

What an a__wipe, here's hoping that someway, somehow Armstrong crushes El Pistolero d'Audi y **** in July...


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

he employs his brother, Fran, as his driver. I'm betting his brother thinks it's 'supacool' and that he trolls for chicks in it when he's not driving his brother to races. I bet it kills in Madrid...


----------



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

Just gimme d'bike !:thumbsup: 

I assume that's an SL3 with Di2 shifters?


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

i assume it's outfitted in SRAM Red, no?

but please, please, please let Andy learn how to TT... this fingerbang bizness is devastating.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

**** it. I'm happy for the guy.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Would it be poor taste for me to get a personal logo and website and wrap them around my car too? I only have a lowly Mazda, so does that lessen the ego points?


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Doesn't change my admiration for his riding skills.

There have been uglier cars in history, and frankly, I find this "pistolero" thing (and his recent ads) silly instead of getting all bent out of shape about it. He whoops his ass on the bike for a good share of the year. Let the guy have fun/embarrass himself.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Mr. Scary said:


> What an a__wipe, here's hoping that someway, somehow Armstrong crushes El Pistolero d'Audi y **** in July...


Never will happen. A. Schleck has a viable chance, though.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Dork.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Nothing new, I saw a car with the pistelro on it as I was driving from MT Ventoux to Paris during last years TDF. I was in to much of a daze (from climbing ventoux) to get a pic....


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

moabbiker said:


> Never will happen. A. Schleck has a viable chance, though.


Schleck hasn't a snowball's chance IMO. AC's only credible rivals this year will be Valverde and Evans.

As for AC's car - This happens a lot in the UK. Olympic Gold winner Tessa Sanderson (who lived near me) used to go around in a personalised car over 20 years ago.


----------



## AllezCat (Jun 2, 2006)

He is probably saving a ton of money and getting his brother to do his marketing. We noticed and so will others. If you recognize the fingerbang you may be influenced to buy a product with the logo on it. He may want to pick a cause....something other than I am Alberto and I win races. Does he have his own charity orgnaization yet?


----------



## yurl (Mar 31, 2010)

*an unfortunate logo*

all I can think of is the South park 'Finger Bang' boy band episode LMAO


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Why didn't they wait for a sunny day to take the picture? That picture is terribly lit.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

i like his house.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Coolhand said:


> Why didn't they wait for a sunny day to take the picture? That picture is terribly lit.


Carbon explodes in the sun.


----------



## teapotter (Feb 1, 2007)

stevesbike said:


> he employs his brother, Fran, as his driver. I'm betting his brother thinks it's 'supacool' and that he trolls for chicks in it when he's not driving his brother to races. I bet it kills in Madrid...


bwah ha ha ha ha!

I'd do the same thing!!


----------



## rockstar2083 (Aug 30, 2005)

Does he need his own car just to make sure he has a ride to the time trial?


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

rockstar2083 said:


> Does he need his own car just to make sure he has a ride to the time trial?


Only if your teamate is Mr. Twitter himself and your team manager is the pig errrrrr I mean the Hog.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

moabbiker said:


> Never will happen. A. Schleck has a viable chance, though.


+1. I read an article where Lance said had he been racing Contador back in the day, he probably would not have won The Tour as many times as he did.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm sorry, but despite the uber-cool fingerbang, AC has less charisma than any Tour winner this side of floyd landis.


----------



## rroadie (Jan 6, 2010)

Chachi!!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Apr 11, 2007)

Assuming that's his house in the backround, wonder when the painters are coming to put the logo on that big empty wall.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Winner, 2010 Tour de France


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

I assume his riding skills are the only reason the other kids at the playground haven't beaten him up...
A "fingerbang" logo... now that is sad. 

(and really- can't some PR hack at least manage for 2 of these 3 things to be somewhat color-coordinated??)


----------



## locobaylor (Mar 11, 2008)

At his logo will be stationary on the car. Watching him TT, i started getting dizzy:

https://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/imageBank/c/Contador-3.jpg


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Nallen said:


> Anyone ever heard of another pro cyclist with (1) a personal logo and (2) their personal car painted with their name on it?


Plenty of athletes have done this. I'll bet he hasn't paid a penny for that car as Audi in Spain quite likely lend him the car to use and have his name plastered all over it for publicity in Spain. Bearing in mind he normally will dump it at the airport' it's there in plain sight saying - "Buy an Audi because Contador drives one!"

He may be on good money but not NFL/NBA or Football's Premier League level by any means. When you earn the levels that they do, then you buy the car and it ain't no Audi estate, it's a Bentley/Porsche/Ferrari!

Compare Contador on €2m a year with Wayne Rooney on €8m or Alex Rodrigues on $20m and you see the difference.

Having said all that in his defence, it is cheesy as hell though!


----------



## jcjordan (May 12, 2008)

moabbiker said:


> Never will happen. A. Schleck has a viable chance, though.


Not unless Frank is not racing. If he is there best Andy can hope for is 3rd.


----------



## rhgastur (Nov 19, 2009)

Forget about Audi making big efforts with AC. All Real Madrid football players drive Audi by contract, this is a ****ing better marketing operation…cycling image in Spain is quite poor at this days…I miss the times of Indurain…


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Fignon's Barber said:


> I'm sorry, but despite the uber-cool fingerbang, AC has less charisma than any Tour winner this side of floyd landis.


This! The guy is like a mannequin except he's alive, can ride a bike and has poor taste in cars.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

JohnHenry said:


> i like his house.


What style do you think it is? Stone barn, meets modern, meets colonial?


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

Mr. Scary said:


> What an a__wipe, here's hoping that someway, somehow Armstrong crushes El Pistolero d'Audi y **** in July...


pffff lance armstrong winning? thats funny


----------



## crush2run (Apr 21, 2010)

I guess this was acceptable since it's Livestrong


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Marc said:


> Would it be poor taste for me to get a personal logo and website and wrap them around my car too? I only have a lowly Mazda, so does that lessen the ego points?


I think this sounds awesome! Go for it.

On a side note, I don't think putting a fingerbang sign or anything else on your car is any less stupid than putting some corporation's logo on your car. Why do I care if you use a Mac computer? Should I be less pissed when you cut me off in that car your father bought you while you speed to a red light?

Seriously, why do I care what type of computer you use? I hardly even notice cars anyway, since I'm far too busy riding and thinking about bicycles.


----------



## bnoojin (Mar 24, 2002)

*no marketing angle left untried*

"El Pistelero"- male enhancement product. "por un hombre muy mal."


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

Personally I think he's an annoying douche...

But I would probably have my name on my car if I kicked ass that much :devil: 

Hope Evans kicks his a$$ in the tour


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Have you looked closely at his bike? It has his name written on both seatstays and on the downtube. A little much.


----------



## Reparto (Apr 25, 2007)

It is clearly not an RS6 so who gives a crap.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

BikeFixer said:


> Personally I think he's an annoying douche...
> 
> But I would probably have my name on my car if I kicked ass that much :devil:
> 
> Hope Evans kicks his a$$ in the tour


He is annoying to say the least.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

nightfend said:


> Have you looked closely at his bike? It has his name written on both seatstays and on the downtube. A little much.


Do you think he did that himself .... or maybe Spec is trying get the most attention they can, somehow I don't think he was out the shed with a sticker kit.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Wow all this pent up frustration/ jealousy. AC can do what the heck he wants as long as it's legal and all you folk dogging on him count as much as the toilet paper stuck on the bum hole of the rookie domestique spat out the back of the peloton. No one who gives a toss can hear you. 
Personally would like the car, house, bike or even a tenth of his cycling prowess.


----------



## CActuskid (Sep 3, 2008)

pompous ass


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Even he doesn't look to happy about posing in front of the damn car. It's like he is thinking what the hell am I doing here with this POS?!


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

ahh all the folks who don't get the idea of brand building and marketing.


----------



## EMB145 Driver (Aug 17, 2006)

Nothing wrong with Audi Estates, but he should have held out for this one!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJ2-ShC9d20


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

kiwisimon said:


> Wow all this pent up frustration/ jealousy. AC can do what the heck he wants as long as it's legal and all you folk dogging on him count as much as the toilet paper stuck on the bum hole of the rookie domestique spat out the back of the peloton. No one who gives a toss can hear you.
> Personally would like the car, house, bike or even a tenth of his cycling prowess.


MAN-CRUSH MAN-CRUSH :thumbsup:


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Im thinking his Sponsors gave him the car. Here in NYC, when Mike Piazza retired from the Mets, they gave him a yellow car with his name and his playing number on the hood in HUGE letters. Tacky as hell. I doubt he drives it. Same here with Contador.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Envy is a horrible thing.

Don't we all wish we were Conti and got a sweet Audi in our gift-bag with our name plastered all over it.

Geez, lighten up guys!


----------

